# Whole home SWim installation=DECA installation?



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

I have had 2 of my hddvr's connected on my network and sharing playlists for a while and wanted to add the receivers in two other bedrooms to the sharing mix (neither room is wired for network).

So my wife calls yesterday to see what we can do to get all of the receivers "sharing" and they are going to replace one of the sddvr's with an hd-dvr and install the SWiM system.

My question is, is deca automatically part of this install or is it possible that the receivers will not have an Internet connection?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

clay_w said:


> I have had 2 of my hddvr's connected on my network and sharing playlists for a while and wanted to add the receivers in two other bedrooms to the sharing mix (neither room is wired for network).
> 
> So my wife calls yesterday to see what we can do to get all of the receivers "sharing" and they are going to replace one of the sddvr's with an hd-dvr and install the SWiM system.
> 
> My question is, is deca automatically part of this install or is it possible that the receivers will not have an Internet connection?


DECA is part of a Whole Home DVR service upgrade/installation.
Not quite sure what happens if you've got it already on your account in the unsupported mode, but changing to SWiM & upgrading from an SD to HD DVR, is "inline with" the "connected home" networking.
If you are upgrading to the DECA networking, to have internet access, they'll need to add the "Cinema Connection Kit" [bridging the coax network to your home network].


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

I suspect that having it in unsupported mode is why they showed us to already have SWiM but after explaining it to them, they were supposed to correct our account last night. 

I just wanted to make sure that Deca is normally included with a whole home install because my service order doesn't specifically list it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

clay_w said:


> I suspect that having it in unsupported mode is why they showed us to already have SWiM but after explaining it to them, they were supposed to correct our account last night.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that Deca is normally included with a whole home install because my service order doesn't specifically list it.


This is why going through the unsupported mode can be trouble.
The connected home networking/whole home DVR service upgrade is in the $150-200 range + any deal you get for the DVR upgrade, + service call charge.
If you don't see this on the work order [fees may be waved to some degree], "the system" may only be programed so you're getting what it thinks is a receiver upgrade to what it thinks is an existing "connected home" setup.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

Just checked my work order and it does include the whole home install w/ cinema connection kit and hd dvr so I think I am ok.

Thanks!

P.S. I wasn't under contract so they are doing it for free plus adding a 24 month $10 credit and Starz! Being a 10+ years customer not under contract has it's privileges I guess


----------

